
Could Black English Mean a Prison Sentence? - dammitfoo
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/01/stenographers-need-understand-black-english/581671/
======
masonic

      “He come tell ’bout I’m gonna take the TV,”
    

Let's say a transcriber records that _perfectly_. How is the _jury_ going to
interpret that?

